# Chunk fell off



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I've been using the TropiClean gel since Monday (a week tomorrow) I didn't do it yesterday (had no time) but did it for 6 out of 7 days. 
I only have been using my finger to rub the gel on both sides. 
And Today when I did Jr a very small chunk fell off. I have no clue exactly what it is. I did break it into even smaller pieces. It was easily breakable so I doubt it was a piece of tooth...? Also there was no blood and his tooth look normal.
It was white/ yellowish. I'm a bit afraid that this gel is doing more bad than good. But when I read reviews on this gel people claimed that the plaque actually came off but when they scraped the teeth with a scraper. But I'm not scraping his teeth just rubbing on the gel.
Any thoughts...?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This was almost certainly a just formed 'chunk' of tartar. Great! I assume it wasn't calculus that would have formed if you hadn't used this product. I'd keep on using it!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I was afraid it was a part of the tooth but I doubt I'd be able to break into a bunch of tiny pieces. 
I didn't think about it like that maybe it was about to "form" but caught it on time. 
I'm definitely gonna keep using it. I want to do it for a whole month on all 4 dogs and see if I notice a "true" difference. 
But for now it is doing good.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a formation of a sort of 'plaque' that forms before it becomes really hard tartar. Maybe that is what came off?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah that probably what it was.


----------

